# Unreal Tournament (2015)



## warfreak (Sep 16, 2015)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/668/20645853732_89aa3c542f.jpg
*Game:*Unreal Tournament
*Developer:* Crowdsouced
*Publisher:* Epic Games
*Platform:* PC
Some of you might already be aware, the new Unreal Tournament is here!!! This deserves a thread of its own!

The new thing they are trying this time is that the development is croudsourced will be driven by a collaboration between Epic, the UE4 developers and the UT fan community. It is open for all and anyone can create content and contribute in other ways.
Also, the game is going to be free. And no it is not free as in candy crush free but TF2 free where only cosmetic items would be available for purchase.

Pre-alpha is already released and rest assuered, judging by the quality of the pre-alpha, this is going to be a very polished and stunning multiplayer game (once it hits steam)

Note: Game is in pre-alpha. Lots of kinks to be fixed and lots of content yet to be added. 

So far there are two full textured maps available(1 stock and 1 user created) while two more will be added next week.

Also some weapon look and feel has changed.(Take a look at the concept art below. Those all are now available, in-game.)

Seems they have finally learned from the mistakes of UT3. So far the game play is more or less a mix of the original UT and UT2004. The server browser is rudimentary and there is no match making yet like CS:GO so noobs will be thrown in with long time pros at the same time. Overall however, the online gameplay is still balanced. The insane pace of the previous UTs excluding UT3 is still there.

They have still implemented it yet but like previous titles, this one is also going to be advertised as an e-sports title. (Considering there is still a decent player base for UT2004.) Epic is also organizing multiplayer events to promote the game and also to take feedback. I believe one is being organized this friday.


Gameplay Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]li0OCzVqjOU[/YOUTUBE]

Weapons:


Spoiler



Enforcer
*farm1.staticflickr.com/614/20661101281_38d2ac7ce7.jpg

Flak Cannon
*farm1.staticflickr.com/687/20466638680_77bf639194.jpg

Shock Rifle
*farm1.staticflickr.com/752/20654855455_873029faa2.jpg

Link Gun
*farm1.staticflickr.com/595/20466766098_f9b035d9ba.jpg

Sniper Rifle
*farm1.staticflickr.com/575/20032361274_547b500b74.jpg

Rocket Launcher
*farm1.staticflickr.com/641/20032249574_efaec90dc0.jpg



Some More Screenshots:


Spoiler



*farm1.staticflickr.com/720/20644765982_9fd1c94b0c.jpg
*farm1.staticflickr.com/606/21305567141_2df0fb24c4.jpg
*farm1.staticflickr.com/663/21110546359_b280976876.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5699/21109345540_83eb387d2f.jpg
*farm1.staticflickr.com/658/20090396324_0639845b5e.jpg
*farm1.staticflickr.com/559/19748067254_0c48dca1ed.jpg
*farm1.staticflickr.com/276/20345315366_53540f6d49.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/CO92J-OWEAAbh01.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/COtmb4tWIAAHbVN.jpg:large



Donwload from : *www.epicgames.com/unrealtournament


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 16, 2015)

Is it released dude...
Or is this a beta


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 16, 2015)

Pre alpha nvm
Want this build released a long time back


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 16, 2015)

installed and played some of the new maps in the pre-alpha for a while now, everything's new, better....keeping some good old stuff untouched but polished. 

One problem remains -- Everyone wants everything at the same time while jumping.

THIS generation, these indignant players who take on-line gaming as a place to only perceive annoyance, pain, distress and uncontrolled anger over others for no good reason and curse over each other's mothers is aggravating and therefore destroying the core game play. 

There will be nothing left but the pros kicking an insane amount of arses in the initial phase, and since UT has  lot more space given to players to actually give no f***ks to strategical mindset or gamplay and simply kill with skill, it will take a lot of time to streamline UT experience from a clusterfk to a Pro-league tournament level e-sport.


----------



## warfreak (Sep 16, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> There will be nothing left but the pros kicking an insane amount of arses in the initial phase, and since UT has  lot more space given to players to actually give no f***ks to strategical mindset or gamplay and simply kill with skill, it will take a lot of time to streamline UT experience from a clusterfk to a Pro-league tournament level e-sport.



Agreed. That's why a skill based matchmaking tier is so vital. CS:GO has implemented it beautifully. I hope this follows the same principle and we can have more even skilled matches going. Newbs will be able to find it easier to build their skills and move up the curve, Skilled players can compete evenly and pros can participate in spectacular e-sport level matches.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2016)

~~Bump~~
Just started playing this yesterday. This is plain fun!!! 

Will update OP with link to the game.

Gamer Tag: RCuber


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2016)

Is it still in alpha?

This and new Quake. What a time to be alive!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Is it still in alpha?
> 
> This and new Quake. What a time to be alive!



Yep, still in alpha, but its completely open source so you can also contribute


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't think its open source. The addons/mods could be but not the engine itself.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I don't think its open source. The addons/mods could be but not the engine itself.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes it is, you just need to create a account at epic games and link it with github

*i.imgur.com/x5Vp638.png


----------



## warfreak (Sep 12, 2016)

The engine is not open source. The game's source code is published on github where we can suggest commits to the developers who periodically release a new version about once every month.

Changes are agreed upon on the Epic Games forums.

The development of the game itself is progressing rather slowly. But a big update is promised for the fall with a new gametype and several new maps.

As of now, there are 5 fully meshed maps and several empty shell maps. 4 unique characters and gun models for most of weapons are finalised.

Gameplay is still heavily debated on the forums while weapon balance is has improved since the last build. We will have to wait for the game to come out of the alpha stage into the beta.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2016)

So this is the UT source code.

Unreal Engine's license is not clearly open source. According to wikipedia, Unreal Engine 4 is "Free to use, with access to source code; 5% of gross revenue after the first US$3,000 per product per quarter"

Free to use does not always mean open-source


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2016)

My appologies, I didnt read your previous post correctly. Yes, Engine is not open sourced, but you can contribute to it. 

here is the license and the page *github.com/EpicGames/UnrealEngine ( you need to have a associated github account to view this or else you will get a 404 error)


> Licensing and Contributions
> 
> Your access to and use of Unreal Engine on GitHub is governed by the Unreal Engine End User License Agreement. If you don't agree to those terms, as amended from time to time, you are not permitted to access or use Unreal Engine.
> 
> We welcome any contributions to Unreal Engine development through pull requests on GitHub. Most of our active development is in the master branch, so we prefer to take pull requests there (particularly for new features). We try to make sure that all new code adheres to the Epic coding standards. All contributions are governed by the terms of the EULA.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 12, 2016)

Game is nice. What is ETA for release ??


----------



## warfreak (Sep 19, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Game is nice. What is ETA for release ??



It doesn't have a release date yet and given its development model, it may never will. But, it could be downloaded in its current state at the link given in OP and has some 8 complete maps and more empty shell maps. It even has a "sort-of" singleplayer ladder like the previous games where you level up your profile with each game and earn stars and unlock new characters. More game modes/maps/characters will be added in subsequent releases. 

I am just playing offline with bots because servers are high ping as of now and its unplayable because of my net connection.

BTW I am surprised by the lukewarm response to the game in this forum. I have been lurking here since 2005 and IIRC there were many hardcore UT fans here back then.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 19, 2016)

i loved UT2004 back in 2006-08 but after that my system didn't support the later versions and then evetually I moved on to other games


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2016)

I just downloaded UT pre-alpha. Anyone wants to try out the multiplayer with me?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 20, 2016)

Been playing UT since 99!! ...I too am waiting for the latest release. I prefer UT over CS BTW


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> Been playing UT since 99!! ...I too am waiting for the latest release. I prefer UT over CS BTW



The latest release is the pre-alpha that you can download for free.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 20, 2016)

some serious repairs are pending in my laptop, i will come after repairing, hoping to fix it by next month. what is the download size of the game?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2016)

5.4 GB

You have to download the Epic Games Launcher of 32 MB and that will download the game.

You can also use it to download other Epic Games' games.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2016)

If you create an Epic account, add me: Sargent_D

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 20, 2016)

^thank you.
I will try to come by next month. I have downloaded the installer, it wasnt saying the full size that is why i asked here. 
I will add you after creating the account.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2016)

I played a couple of rounds against the bots. UT2015 feels very responsive and despite the nice graphics seems pretty well optimized for a game in alpha.

The double tap dodging is back, plus you can now wallrun and slide as well.

The Enforcer does not feel as responsive as I would like, it also has lower rate of fire. I still think that the Enforcer in UT99 felt the most tactile and it got progressively worse over the years.

The Link Gun can now grab and pull enemies and allies.

The Biorifle now has a third firing mode where if you hold both the mouse buttons, the slime slides across the floor.

No changes to the functionality of the Impact hammer, Translocator, Shock rifle, Rocket launcher, Flak Cannon, Stringer minigun and Sniper rifle. However, these have newer models.


----------



## warfreak (Sep 21, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> No changes to the functionality of the Impact hammer, Translocator, Shock rifle, Rocket launcher, Flak Cannon, Stringer minigun and Sniper rifle. However, these have newer models.



The Shock combo is heavily OP'ed in the latest release. Although it is more difficult to pull off a Combo making it relatively more balanced.

Both primary and alt-fire modes of the Stinger feel little nerfed compared to older UTs. It is much more effective to concentrate fire on one target than to spray all over the place.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes, I noticed. You cannot use the primary fire for about 2 seconds after shooting the secondary fire orb on the Shock rifle.

As for the Stinger, I feed like the alt fire projectiles move slower than they did. But then again I haven't played UT3 in a long time.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 18, 2016)

ok so I have finally repaired my laptop. I will begin downloading today but before that I want to know few things. 
Requirements mentioned on epic's site


Windows 7 64-bit or Mac OS X 10.10 or later
Quad-core Intel or AMD processor, 2.5 GHz or faster
NVIDIA GeForce 470 GTX or AMD Radeon 6870 HD
8 GB RAM

My specs are :
Win 10
i5-3210 2.5GHz ,
 6GB RAM , 
GT650M 2GB DDR3. 

Will it run smooth??
the requirements on the site seems to be higher, 

if it will lag then no point of wasting 5GB on this


----------



## Desmond (Oct 19, 2016)

It will run but I don't know how smooth. You might have to lower some settings.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 19, 2016)

i never play any game on full setting. So not a problem. I will play with lowest details and 1600x900 native resolution. Hope it runs just fine


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2016)

I completed the dowmnload and have sent you the request on Epic account, i guess. My id is LFTheSloth


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2016)

Ok, will add you when I get home.

- - - Updated - - -

Added you.

Also 3.6 GB update downloading.


----------



## true_lies (Oct 24, 2016)

I am having trouble launching the 'Epic Games Launcher'. Double clicking does nothing, not even as administrator. Tried uninstalling and reinstalling, added ' -OpenGL' in the target field as suggested in some troubleshooting forums. My gfx drivers are updated as well.
Also now getting 'Multiple Crash Detected' message pop-up when try to launch again


----------



## warfreak (Oct 24, 2016)

Shoot a mail to support@epicgames.desk-mail.com with your query. Mention that you have a launcher issue.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

Do post here after fixing the problem, we can play some time


----------



## true_lies (Oct 24, 2016)

I was already in contact with the support staff from Epic, just wanted to check if anyone else had encountered this problem before over here. Meanwhile got this reply from Epic after sending them some logs, and crash dump files:


> Hello,
> 
> It looks as though this crash is related to your graphics card. Please make sure that your graphics driver is fully up to date. If that doesn’t help, please also try the following:
> 
> ...



Their path is from Win64 folder, my launcher path is from Win32 folder. Doesn't work either if I launch/change path from Win32 or Win64 folder with OpenGL added.
I dont think its a gfx card issue, 5670 is still a pretty good card i think although quite old


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 24, 2016)

^ Is your Windows updated?


----------



## true_lies (Oct 24, 2016)

^ Running fully updated Windows 7


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 24, 2016)

Wait did you wait for 5 mins after double-clicking the shortcut? Epic games launcher kind of takes time to open up and login.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 25, 2016)

true_lies said:


> I dont think its a gfx card issue, 5670 is still a pretty good card i think although quite old



5670 is quite an old (6 years old) card and it was a low end card back then so it's hard any good nowadays especially 
(Also I have a 5670 as it was my first discrete GPU)
The problem is definitely GPU 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 25, 2016)

yeah, as chimera201 said, it starts and shows login fields, automatic login and then downloads something in background and then the launcher starts. takes about a min for me, unlike Uplay and Steam


----------



## warfreak (Oct 25, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> yeah, as chimera201 said, it starts and shows login fields, automatic login and then downloads something in background and then the launcher starts. takes about a min for me, unlike Uplay and Steam



Yeah, the launcher sucks. They intend to deliver their products in their own platform. Its a shame since releasing it on Steam could lead to more players for their game and more indie developers for their engine. But they choose to rather not share royalties with others.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 25, 2016)

Since Unreal Tournament is still in alpha, I think it makes sense that they release it on their own platform in order to restrict the number of players. Similar to what DayZ is doing by charging exorbitantly for their early-access.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 28, 2016)

whoever has UT, Do post here whenever free, we can play sometime. So far Desmond and myself have the game ready


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 29, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> whoever has UT, Do post here whenever free, we can play sometime. So far Desmond and myself have the game ready



I'll join the wagon today.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2016)

Today evening I can come to play. Whoever is online just ping me. If you see me on steam then ping me there as well.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 29, 2016)

Time?? like around 5 or 7pm or something like that


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 29, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Time?? like around 5 or 7pm or something like that



I have sent friend request to you as well as to d.d. in Epic. I'll be available after 5 PM.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 29, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have sent friend request to you as well as to d.d. in Epic. I'll be available after 5 PM.


added you


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 9, 2016)

let me know the timings about the game.
Also, Me and Geek-with-lens played, it was terrible but we had fun. Need to learn to work as a team. But once we do we can start enjoying if not start winning


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 10, 2016)

2.9GB update came.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 19, 2016)

Me and TheSloth are playing this game. Game is getting better and better. Will be fun to have more Digit members playing this game together.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2016)

I tried with TheSloth last time but pings were horrible for me. Mostly because there are no SEA servers.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 20, 2016)

I played with geek yesterday, it was good game with occasional lag but I definitely enjoyed. I do not know on which servers we were playing though.   [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] can tell

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] sorry dude. i don't get notification when you sent invitation. Otherwise I would have come , I was actually waiting for you, that is why kept Epic's client running from the morning. Horrible chat system they have, I never get any notification when I receive a message.

- - - Updated - - -

And I can't message to anyone from epic's client if the person isn't online. That is had I to message here.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 20, 2016)

^ We must use an alternative way to communicate. I agree with you Epic chat is worst and there are no notifications.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 20, 2016)

Digit forum is fine with me. Drop a PM here. If I open my browser then I open forum too in one tab. 
I don't open steam until I playing some game so you will see mostly offline there.

- - - Updated - - -

We are about to play now. People are welcome to join us


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 23, 2016)

Sorry I will be busy from now on. But I will try to play on weekends. Also, we can try that teamspeak client. Lets create a channel for UT too.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 14, 2017)

i am sorry i am unable to join you people. i am not having time to even check the forum nowadays. hoping to be back soon.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2017)

I am not even in the country. If I had a better laptop, I could at least play on the awesome EU pings.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 17, 2017)

wow dude! awesome! have fun(also)!!


----------

